# springboard bluebrick eligibility question



## GoldWings (10 Aug 2011)

Hopefully someone can help with this.

I was made redundant at the start June 2011 and started job seekers benefit mid June. I am keen to go on one of the Springboard Courses when they next start in September 2012. My problem is that in order to be eligible, you need to be in receipt of JSB etc. at the time.
My JSB will run out in June 2012 and I fear I will no longer be eligible. ( I really don't think I will qualify for JSA as my husband is earning). 

Ques: If I did a FAS course, say a 12 week one, would I be taken off JSB for the duration? At the end of the FAS course, would I then return to JSB. If this is so, then it might tide me over until the Springboard course would start. I have a toddler and another due in Jan 2012, so I am looking into an evening time FAS course and trying to fit everything in so that I would be ready for the job market once baby #2 is about 8 months old.

Does anyone know? Anyone else in a similar situation regarding the timing of JSB and courses etc?
Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Aug 2011)

This previous thread might help although it does date back to 2009 and not sure if things have changed since then.

You may get some further info on www.citizensinformation.ie or www.welfare.ie or www.fas.ie

You could also run the search option on the main page or relevant forums in AAM to see if there are any other threads out there.  Google could help also.


----------



## wbbs (10 Aug 2011)

When you JB runs out you can apply to sign on for credits, this will qualify you for the Springboard course.


----------



## GoldWings (10 Aug 2011)

oh perfect wbbs, tnx. I asked in FAS and they didn't say this, they told me to discuss with the course admin.
tnx again.


----------

